# DT Swiss R470 db?



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

I just ordered a bike that ships with these wheels, but can't find any specs on them. Nothing on the DT Swiss site. Can anyone point me to anything on them? Just wondering about the width, and how wide a tire they'll accept.

Maybe they're a standard model renamed for Specialized?


----------



## beanpole (Dec 8, 2016)

What Specialized bike have you ordered?
Have you checked the specs of that bike in other shops?
Maybe it is just a misspelling.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a misspelling. It's the Specialized version of the 460. Not aware of the differences though.
They did the same with Fulcrum a few years back.


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

beanpole said:


> What Specialized bike have you ordered?
> Have you checked the specs of that bike in other shops?
> Maybe it is just a misspelling.


The new Roubaix.


----------



## lundatok (Jul 30, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> Not a misspelling. It's the Specialized version of the 460. Not aware of the differences though.
> They did the same with Fulcrum a few years back.


Does anyone know which hubs are in this wheelset? I ordered a Crux with the same wheelset.


----------



## MudSnow (Sep 18, 2015)

They are on the DT website now. The advertised specs are very similar to Stan's Grail. https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/rims/road/endurance/r-470

DT Swiss R 470








Stan's Grail


----------

